# Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?



## Makreli (15. Mai 2006)

Also ich Frage mich gerade wie die motage von einer Fliegen ausrüstung aus? Weil in unserem Angelladen ist keine Backingleine auf der Spule!Nur die Fliegenschnur ist das den wichtig diese Nachschnur oder kann mann auch ohne die Fliegenfischen?
P.S. : Die Rolle+Rute+Fliegenschnur kostet 99euro lohnt sich die zum anfang zu kaufen?


----------



## AGV Furrer (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Hallo Makreli,
wenn du eine Ausrüstung zum Fischen auf Forellen oder Äschen kaufst, also Schnurklasse 4-6, dann ist Backing nicht wirklich wichtig (obwohl nat. jeder von uns von der Forelle träumt die die ganze Fliegenschnur von der Rolle zieht und in´s Backing geht).
Ein paar Meter sind aber zumindest für das "gute Gefühl" ratsam.

Zum "Wert" der dir angebotenen Ausrüstung:
Welche Rute, welche Rolle, welche Schnur?

Ist evtl. für den Anfang brauchbar, kann man so aber nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Makreli (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Also kann ich dir imument nicht sagen ich muss wieder zum angel LADEN DANN KANN ICH ES DIR SAGEN!!!!!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Kommt auch aufs Gewässer an . Wenn du in nem Bach fischst kannst du auf die Nachschnur verzichten , da du dem Fisch im Notfall hinterherlaufen kannst .
In nem größeren gewässer wäre ich schon vorsichtiger , man will ja schließlich den Fisch des Lebens nicht verlieren !


----------



## kea (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Naja, Backing hat ja 2 Aufgaben:
1) den Spulenkerndurchmesser so gross wie möglich zu machen. Dadurch kringelt sie nicht so sehr und die Bremse läuft besser und gleichmässiger
2) als Notreserve wenn die 30Yards Flyline zu Ende sind. Das kann auch bei einer 4er/6er passieren, wenn sich z.B. eine Barbe mal "vergreift". Da gehen ruck zuck 20 Meter auf einen Rutsch raus, wenn sie in die Strömung abwandert sind auch 40m nix. Bei dünnen Vorfächern kann man nicht so schnell die Bremse zuknallen oder schlimmer, die 30 Yards sind schon draussen und sie zieht wieder an. Hat man dann noch 100m Backing drauf, läuft sie sich müde und man bekommt sie selbst an einem dünnen Vorfach "heil nach Hause". Ich habe auf jeder Rolle mindestens 80m Backing, bei Klassen ab 8er sogar mindestens 120m.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Kann man auch etwas anderes als Backing benutzen?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Ich denke mal wenn du noch genug Platzt auf der Spule hast kannst du auch ne 60er Mono nehmen , bzw ne dicke geflochtene ...


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

wie dick sollte den eine geflochtene sein?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Also ich würde alleine von der Handlichkeit und der Sicherheit her mindestens ne 30er wählen , außerdem willst damit ja auch die Spule n bisschen füllen , was mit ner 10er wohl nicht möglich ist  =) .

Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber dickes Mono , da ich nicht über die Rolle sondern per Hand Drille (Bitte jetzt keine Diskussionen ob das sinnvoll ist odernicht) . Und da ist sone Dicke Strippe einfach griffiger .


----------



## kea (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Mono, und dazu dick, kann ich nur bedingt empfehlen. Erstens kringelt es nach einiger Zeit extrem, womit es nur für LA Rollen geeignet ist und zweitens wird der Knoten zwischen Mono und Flugschnur meist sehr dick. Das rasselt dann ziemlich, wenn der Knoten durch die Ringe rauscht. Von Hand drillt wohl jeder in den kleinen Schnurklassen (bis 6er/7er). Darüber nur bedingt, denn so ein niedlicher 80er Hecht zieht schon etwas mehr als eine müde 30er Forelle. Als backing würde ich 20lbs für die kleinen Klassen nehmen und 30lbs für die höheren Klassen. Mein Händler hat ein Backing, welches aus Monoschnüren geflochten ist. Das ist genial  Und teurer ist es auch kaum (ich meine 100m ca. 9€)Ob ich nun eine Rolle 60er Mono für 5€ oder Backing für 10€ die Spule kaufe, das sollte dann beim Restwert der Ausrüstung keine Rolle mehr spielen.


----------



## salmohunter (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Zuviel Backing ist aber auch nicht die Nummer.. meißt scheuert dann die Flugschnur am Rahmen.. es sei denn man fischt bei zB einer  5er Schnur eine 6 / 7 Rolle die ist dann wieder schwerer und möglicherweise teurer..aber zugegebener Maßen ist bei einigen Fischen ausreichend Backing ratsam ..so fische ich beim Lachsfischen bei 11 / 12 Schnur eine Fin Nor # 4. 
Da passen dann locker noch 300 Meter Backing drauf, die ich auch schon einige Male im Drill dringend gebraucht habe .


----------



## Makreli (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Also unten kommt die Backing und oben drauf die Fliegenschnur oder wie?
Aber wie viel backing und wie viel Fliegenschnur muss auf die Rolle?


----------



## kea (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Es muss soviel Backing unter die Fliegenschnur, dass die Rolle gut gefüllt ist, aber nicht scheuert. Es gibt nur eine Methode, die wirklich den richtigen Füllstand ermittelt:

1) die Fliegenschnur vollständig auf die leere Rolle spulen (TIPP: Das Ende für die Spule unbedingt merken  )
2) mit Backing auffüllen, bis die Spule einen guten Füllstand hat.
3) das Backing und die Flugschnur wieder runter spulen
4) Backing befestigen und drauf
5) Flugschnur an Backing knüpfen und aufspulen
6) FERTIG! Die perfekt bespulte Fliegenrolle


----------



## Makreli (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Erklär noch mal ich bin nicht so gut im Fliegenfischen!
Also wie viel meter ungefähr Backing kommt drauf? Und dann den rest einfach mit Flugschnur auf spulen!Aber wie viel backing?|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## kea (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Das kann ich Dir auch nicht genau sagen (bei einer WF8F und meiner Okuma Rolle sind es 87m, bei einer WF8S und der gleichen Rolle 96m). Aber das ist auch garnicht wichtig. Wenn Du erst die Flugschnur auf die LEERE Rolle spulst und DANN mit Backing aufspulst, hast Du genau die passende Menge Backing drauf. Du musst dann nur noch die gesamte Schnur runter, dann erst das Backing mit dem Du aufgefüllt hast und zum Schluss die Flugschnur drauf. FERTIG!!


----------



## Makreli (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

jetzt habe ich das verstanden!!!!
Aber ich glaube ich fahnge erst nach meinem geburtstag mit dem Fliegenfischen an!Ich gehe erst mal wieder zum Raubfisch angeln!


----------



## Medo (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

@makreli

du kannst als backing auch eine dünne maurerschnur benutzen, welche die gleichen eigenschaften wie richtiges backing besitzt und nur ein bruchteil derer kostet 

ansonsten steht ja schon alles...


----------



## kea (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Naja, ich mag keine Maurerschnur. Die ist dicker und nicht so flexibel. Ausserdem bekommt man gutes Backing schon für unter 10€ für 100m. Ausserdem gefallen mir die Farben beim Backing besser


----------



## Makreli (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Jo mir auch!!!!!

PS:Ich brauche eure eintscheidung!Würdet ihr in meinem alter eher Raubfisch angeln oder Fliegenfischen?


----------



## Der-Hechter (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

raubfisch
nee beides;+ watma ich hab auch mit 11 mit Ff angefangen!
#h


----------



## kea (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Bei einer 4er oder 5er brauchst Du kein Backing. Zumindest nicht am Anfang, denn da wirfst Du sowieso nicht weiter als 15m. Backing hat 2 Funktionen:
1) als Reserveschnur für den Megafisch
2) um die Spule soweit wie möglich aufzufüllen. Damit funktioniert die Bremse gleichmässiger (vergiss das bei einer 4er / 5er) und die Schnur kringelt nicht so (sehr wichtig bei kleinen Schnurklassen!!)


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Also ob nu Fliegenfischen oder raubfischangeln musste scho selbst entscheiden ...
Ich würds auch n bisschen von den vorhandenen gewässern abhängig machen ...


----------



## kea (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Wieso ist zwischen FF und Raubfischfangen ein Unterschied? Ich fange meine Hechte, Barsche, Rapfen und Zander ebenfalls mit der Fliege.


----------



## wirbel (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

ich seh da auch kein unterschied. mit der fliege kann man auch fast alles angeln. raubfische sowieso.


----------



## Makreli (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Also ich bleibe dann mal beim Raubfisch angeln!
Bis ich ein passendes Gewässer gefunden habe!


----------



## kea (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Was ist denn für Dich ein passendes Gewässer? Ich kenne kein Gewässer, an dem man nicht mit der Fliege fischen kann.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Stimmt mit der Fliege fischen kann man überall ...
Aber mit der Fliegenrute werfen ist an einigen Gewässern nicht ganz so leicht ...


----------



## kea (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Man braucht nur wenige Wurftypen und schon kommt man auch an "schwierigen" Gewässern klar. Das gehört aber zu einer guten Wurfausbildung.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Die hatte ich nicht   =)

Wie wirfste denn wenn du mit der Wathose im bach stehst un die Äste so in Kopfhöhe sind ? Da hab ich mit der Spinnrute schon probleme ...

Oder wenn direkt hinter dir Büsche / Schilf sind (und zwar ziehmlich hoch...) ?


----------



## t.z. (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Maurerschnur aus dem Baumarkt, in verschiedenen Stärken und Farben, ist eine perfekte und enorm preiswerte Alternative zum Backing aus dem Fachhandel !

Guckst du mal http://www.fliegenfischen-kyll.de/tipps/dafreutsich/hardware.htm


----------



## kea (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht die Fliegenfischen montage aus?*

Wenn Du hinten keinen Platz hast, nimmt man den Rollwurf, oder Du versuchst Deinen Wurfwinkel so zu kippen, dass Du hinten drüber kommst. Ansonsten versuch mal den curved-backcast oder einen aus der Familie der Unterhandwürfe (Spey Cast, Snap-T, Snake-roll .... ) Die brauchen alle nicht soviel Platz wie ein "normaler" Rückwurf. Letzte Alternative: seitlich werfen, damit kannst Du die Fliegen auch unter einen Busch schnippen.


----------

